# What to do? (Medicine vs. Engineering)



## madman (Aug 26, 2008)

I am so confused right now and i have to make the biggest decision in my life. Please help. Here is how it goes:

1.last year i cleared my a levels with 4 As and was very happy and confident thgat ill get into med school.

2.But as it turned out, i sucked at the UHS entry test and since i was so overconfident id didnt apply to private med schools(except AKU where i got rejectted) i didnt get into any med school.

3. So i was dishearted and began applying to engineering universities and i got into national university of singapore in electrical engineering. Now the university was top ten in engineering and i was really depressed so i just decided to go for it.

4. Now here i am in singapore doing it but god it sucks. I mean i just cant relate to what i am studying. I never liked math and was sorta bio geek. Now because i was here i couldnt apply to med school again in pakistan this year but i did apply to NUST since they accept on SAT result. And i got in.

5. Now i have to decide weather to go back for medicine or stay here and try to do engineering. I can try to get myself transfered to bioengineering or lifesciences major. But im not sure that would work. i dont know if NUST is a good college or not and people keep telling me that you are making the wrong decision going back. That you are loosing so many oppertunities in hand for the ones that might never come. I really want to become a doctor. But its just that its an uncertain future in it. My parents are both doctors and they discourage me from doing it. they are like there in no money in medicine in pakisatan and going abroad is hard. I just dont want any regrets. It would have been easier if i never cam here. Because now that i have experienced a good university it would be hard going back.

So the bottom line here is money vs intrest. I know passion matters but people keep telling me it runs out once you start looking at bills. I just dont know what to do......

HELP ME DECIDE PLEASE!!!


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

Make the istikhara dua - a special dua recommended by the Prophet (S) for seeking God's help in making decisions. It can be made on any ocassion, not just for marriage as many people see it. The result of the dua is that God makes you feel inclined towards what will be better for you in the long-run or you may get a sign like a dream or somthing or even that the most favorable thing in God's eyes becomes easier for you to do, Allahu 'alam. The translation runs thus:

"0 Allah, I ask of You the good through Your knowledge and I ask You to grant me ability through Your power and beg Your favour of infinite bounty, for surely, You have power and I have none, You know all and I know nothing and You are the Knower of all that is hidden.

*0 Allah if in Your knowledge, this matter be good for my faith (Din), my livelihood and the consequences of my affairs in the world and the 
Hereafter, then ordain it for me and facilitate it from me and grant me blessing in it.

But, if in Your knowledge this matter is bad for my faith, my livelihood and the consequences of my affairs in the world and the Hereafter, then turn it away from me and turn me away from it and ordain for me the good wherever it be, and cause me to be pleased with it*."

You can find the arabic in any major dua book. I think you are supposed to do 2 nafl rakats before formally making the dua though.


----------



## madman (Aug 26, 2008)

studentofmed said:


> Make the istikhara dua - a special dua recommended by the Prophet (S) for seeking God's help in making decisions. It can be made on any ocassion, not just for marriage as many people see it. The result of the dua is that God makes you feel inclined towards what will be better for you in the long-run or you may get a sign like a dream or somthing or even that the most favorable thing in God's eyes becomes easier for you to do, Allahu 'alam. The translation runs thus:
> 
> "0 Allah, I ask of You the good through Your knowledge and I ask You to grant me ability through Your power and beg Your favour of infinite bounty, for surely, You have power and I have none, You know all and I know nothing and You are the Knower of all that is hidden.
> 
> ...



I did that for 2 weeks. Every day. But nothing came up. I just had vague dreams. Nothing special. No inclination.


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

well keep it up. someday. There are some conditions to getting your dua accepted according to some hadiths. Off the top of my head, eating haram foods and going to a fortune teller are a couple of ways to render your duas unheard. living off haramly-earned money (that you earn) is another. From what i've heard (ull need to verify this), Umar (R) kept up the istikhara for a month before making a certain decision.


----------



## madman (Aug 26, 2008)

studentofmed said:


> well keep it up. someday. There are some conditions to getting your dua accepted according to some hadiths. Off the top of my head, eating haram foods and going to a fortune teller are a couple of ways to render your duas unheard. living off haramly-earned money (that you earn) is another. From what i've heard (ull need to verify this), Umar (R) kept up the istikhara for a month before making a certain decision.


Ok. Now i feel bad that i lost hope. I should have kept on doing dua. Its so hard making this decision. I would really love a "sign".


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

madman said:


> Ok. Now i feel bad that i lost hope. I should have kept on doing dua. Its so hard making this decision. I would really love a "sign".


That's the spirit!


----------



## madman (Aug 26, 2008)

#confusedAnybody help me out here!!!#confused


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

maybe if u stopped calling urself 'madman' u'd have more faith in urself. just a thought.#cool


----------



## madman (Aug 26, 2008)

studentofmed said:


> maybe if u stopped calling urself 'madman' u'd have more faith in urself. just a thought.#cool


No. M.A.D are just my initials. And Pleaaaz i know faith has a role in decisions, but can anyone give me some "secular" advice now. For starters is NUST a good medschool?


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

by faith i meant believing in urself. not iman. and i was just kidding.
if u want to talk secular, NUST has got a great reputaion and over 40000 students competed to get in this year. in fact when most people talk about going to a private med school, its ussually about their hopes of getting into either aga khan or nust. That's as far as hearsay goes.


----------



## madman (Aug 26, 2008)

studentofmed said:


> by faith i meant believing in urself. not iman. and i was just kidding.
> if u want to talk secular, NUST has got a great reputaion and over 40000 students competed to get in this year. in fact when most people talk about going to a private med school, its ussually about their hopes of getting into either aga khan or nust. That's as far as hearsay goes.


NUST is not private. Its Government owned. 

Anyway, is it possible for you to get transfered from nust to a med school in lahore after first year?


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

Only thing u can do is re-take the entrance exam next yr.


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

there are no signs in life. u make the decisions.
here, i will put u out of ur misery.
go for med. med is it. go to med school and don't u dare drop out. stick it through and be a doctor.
see, it's that simple.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

yo NUST sucks big time................DONT GOTO NUST IF UR A FOREIGNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and dude doesnt NUS kick butt?! but i guess u dont like engineering.......

dude think it thorugh.....i was also on the verge of leaving med here like 3 times inthe last yr cuz i started hating med.........the thing is wahtever u study gets really boring at some point.........

so i suggest u stik it through.........!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

in my opinion do fsc eng. as there are lotssss of feilds in tht in medical u r really stuck n merit is sky high


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

Life is very unexpected but nothing happens without the will of Allah (SWT) and surely He knows the bigger picture. 

I have to admit, your situation is a bit complicated but you have to set some priorities. You say you are immensely interested in becoming a doctor, but then you opted for doing engineering and now you feel guilty of taking that decision...

to me u look a bit confused and where u are looking to get a clear perspective (that is medical forums) perhaps not be the best place to set ur mind straight... i mean we have whole bunch of people here who have all different opinions but the bottom line is, at the end, it all comes down to YOU and may I add, your family

whatever decision u end up taking, it has to be a collateral binding with your family members, not just any stranger across the street...

I hope I have helped in a way to make u feel comfortable to make ur OWN decision...

take care friend!


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

Dude i think you should drop out and become a doctor if that is what you really want to do. I think passion and intrest comes before everything else. If medicine is something you really want to do, You will make things work and inshallah they are
NUST is the best university for medicine in the whole of pakistan next to AKU. Thats where im going this year too. Sure its a little on the strict side but its an amazing institution which will open alot of doors in the future inshallah
Good luck with the decision making, i pray that whatever you choose is best for you in the long run
Best Wishes,
 Faiha


----------

